# It begins



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

http://rt.com/usa/209811-darren-wilson-ferguson-resign/

Darren Wilson, the Ferguson, Missouri cop who killed unarmed black teenager Michael Brown in August, is under "no illusion" about remaining a police officer, his lawyer said.

"There's no way in the world [Wilson] can go back to being a police officer," attorney Neil Bruntrager told CNN this week.

"It's not a question of if, it's a question of when. He's on paid leave, and there are discussions that are going on right now to separate from the department in an amicable fashion," Bruntrager added. "Realistically, he can't go back to being a police officer...There's no illusion about any of this. But it's the way in which he leaves ... that's important to him on different levels."

On Monday, it was announced that a St. Louis County grand jury had decided it would not indict Wilson, 28, for the fatal shooting of Michael Brown, 18, on Aug. 9. Wilson, who is white, has maintained that he used deadly force against Brown, a black man unarmed at the time of the incident, in self-defense. A majority of witnesses testified to the grand jury that Brown had his hands raised and was running away from Wilson as the officer shot him repeatedly.

Attorney James Towey told The Washington Post this week that he warned Wilson against remaining an officer, something he initially told his attorneys he was interested in doing.

"I think I expressed to him, 'Do you realize your first call [back on the job] will be to a blind alley where you're executed?' He took a pause for a minute, thought about it and said, 'Oh.' That is the reality," Towey said.

Wilson, who has said he has a "clean conscience" over the events of Aug. 9, has had to realize that resuming life as a cop would likely endanger his life and those of other officers, Bruntrager said.

"The first day he would be back on the street something terrible would happen to him or to someone that would be working with him," he said.

"The last thing he wants is to put other police officers at risk."

National Guard troops guard the police station on November 26, 2014 in Ferguson, Missouri. (AFP Photo/Scott Olson)

National Guard troops guard the police station on November 26, 2014 in Ferguson, Missouri. (AFP Photo/Scott Olson)

Ferguson Mayor James Knowles confirmed Tuesday that Wilson was still a police officer with the Ferguson Police Department, but he said that "no decision has been made" with respect to Wilson's role with the police department.

The killing of Brown, who was shot at least six times, sparked months-long protests and anger in Ferguson, a predominantly black suburb of St. Louis whose community officials and police officers are mostly white, and across the nation in communities that have seen similar police slayings - especially of young black men - go unpunished.

The grand jury decision not to indict Wilson again set off rage in Ferguson and across the US, as demonstrators have taken to the likes of the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade in New York City to protest the non-indictment and police brutality in general.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Is he living in the real world?!! Did he really think that he could just go back to work like nothing happened?!! He needs to get the <bad word> out of town!! If he has family they should get the hell out too. Man!! Stupid!! hehe


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Lateral transfer to another department, in a small town somewhere that isn't full of the lovely kind of folk you'll find in Ferguson. We all know how this country works; in about a week most people won't even recall who he is unless there's a good excuse to riot (sorry, "protest") over it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

How about a national fund raiser for Wilson. His life is ruined. Gang bangers family will get all kinds of cash. The race baiters will all make money off it . Wilson is the only one left out in the cold.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

He needs to get himself to Nocona, TX. They will put him to work I betcha. Aint many black radicals who hang in that area. Hopefully he will get all or some of the half million which has been raised on his behalf. A person could lay on the beach for a while with that kinda money. Maybe a book or movie deal like with Miz Brown. 
Officer Darren Wilson GoFundMe: Donations Halted As Organizers Sort Out Legal Questions


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I am still waiting to see if the Feds try and take a bite out of him as well as having to find a new way to make a living. The criminal justice/tort system has been screwed up for decades. This is highlighted by people committing criminal acts get monetary cash rewards if they get hurt during the commission of a crime ( burglar sues you for injuries received falling down your stairs while robing you).


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> I am still waiting to see if the Feds try and take a bite out of him as well as having to find a new way to make a living. The criminal justice/tort system has been screwed up for decades. This is highlighted by people committing criminal acts get monetary cash rewards if they get hurt during the commission of a crime ( burglar sues you for injuries received falling down your stairs while robing you).


 You know Holer is working on it full time. And help with other law suits against Wilson. Holder is a demon out for blood.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

The idea of running from the likes of them is counter productive. Sheet in this country has been laying out territories too long.
Of course he will get a better job somewhere there are actually people instead of that dying rat hole.
But I hope they come down in that town until every person identifiable is arrested and really, if they shoot any more of them, it should become a national holiday.

But, we will see now that they are monkey conditioned to be invincible criminals. Thats worth watching. Ferguson will be nearly empty by spring. This is how they made detroit.....


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

There's been so much Fed and FBI involvement, I think it is imperative that they afford Wilson and his pregnant wife the Witness Protection Program. He deserves nothing less, however we may have to wait until the Commie and his criminal henchmen are out of office before it can be implemented. ITMT, it is the duty and responsibility of the Ferguson PD to protect this man for the next two years. A mere pittance compared to the money that is changing hands right now in that God forsaken place.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

The Ferguson police department is in a no win situation. They can't let him stay because he is a liability in that anything he does will be over analyzed and be fodder for future plaintiff's lawyers. If they want him gone they don't have a reason to fire him and can we assume he has some union protection? Desk duty for life? No, they re going to have to give him some sort of separation settlement.

Personally I hink he is crazy if he stays anywhere near Missouri. Get out of dodge and off the grid dude. 

If Holder can charge him he will, but he hasn't yet. Maybe he was waiting to see it the locals took care of his ugly business for him.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Mr. Wilson needs to file suit against Reuters and CNN for airing the unsubstantiated lie of M. browns accomplice that lead many to believe he executed MB. Settle nicely out of court, retire happy, and become a prepper like the rest of us.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Danm said:


> ...A majority of witnesses testified to the grand jury that Brown had his hands raised and was running away from Wilson as the officer shot him repeatedly.
> ....


What kind of rag site is that link anyways...The above has been proven via "Majority of the testimony as well as forensics to be completely false and impossible so if the article is referencing it then the author is no friend of facts...however, yes his police career is done...but Retirement on 75% or more of his salary due to this could be negotiated as well as relocation expenses and severance packages... I'm sure he's gonna get the hell out of Missouri and on to lighter greener pastures. I'm sure he will be protected as well...because the lynching of Darren, IMHO, will cause a backlash that this government and certain groups really don't want to happen.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Ripon said:


> Mr. Wilson needs to file suit against Reuters and CNN for airing the unsubstantiated lie of M. browns accomplice that lead many to believe he executed MB. Settle nicely out of court, retire happy, and become a prepper like the rest of us.


Yeah -- I remember the poor sod that was accused of the Atlanta Olympic bombing -- and hung out to dry by NBC (and others). And this went on for ... damn, it might have been a couple of months? In the end, I think he DID sue and he cleaned their clocks. God Bless America!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes and all but NBC settled out of court. He sadly died after a short career in LE himself and before the NBC case was adjudicated...just like their lawyers wanted.



DerBiermeister said:


> Yeah -- I remember the poor sod that was accused of the Atlanta Olympic bombing -- and hung out to dry by NBC (and others). And this went on for ... damn, it might have been a couple of months? In the end, I think he DID sue and he cleaned their clocks. God Bless America!


----------

